# πες μου τη δασκάλισσά σου (παραδοσιακό τραγούδι της Κέρκυρας)



## Theseus (Apr 1, 2017)

Can a colleague supply me with the words of the above Corfu traditional song. I can't find them anywhere on the usual sites that I go to.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2017)

...
Here's one of the several variations:






Πες μου τη δασκάλισσά σου (2χ)
που σε μάθαινε χορό, διαβόλου θηλυκό
που σε μάθαινε χορό, δεν βγαίνεις να σε ιδώ

Και σταυρώνεις τα ποδάρια (2x)
σαν την πάπια στο γιαλό, βρε διαβολοθηλυκό
σαν την πάπια στο γιαλό, δεν βγαίνεις να σε ιδώ

Τι έχεις, χήνα, κι αρρωσταίνεις (2x)
κι όλο δένεις το λαιμό, βρε διαβολοθηλυκό
κι όλο δένεις το λαιμό, δεν βγαίνεις να σε ιδώ

Ποιος γιατρός θα σε γιατρέψει (2x)
τον θαυμάζομαι κι εγώ, βρε διαβολοθηλυκό
τον θαυμάζω και εγώ, δεν βγαίνεις να σε ιδώ


----------



## Theseus (Apr 1, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man. Is χήνα a variant of Ρήνα; it seems odd to call 'the devil woman' a goose!! At least with this traditional song I have moved out of the unbelted zone of Lemnos.:blush:


----------



## Theseus (Apr 1, 2017)

Is this song & dance a variation from the Rebetik one Daeman has submitted? The words seem different:-
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z-pyq3t8f1Y.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't think it says "χήνα", but "ρίνα", possibly a diminutive of "καρδερίνα", used as a pet name, or perhaps of "Κατερίνα".

Let me listen to the other version as well. 

No, not the same. Try this one.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Thanks, 'Man. Is χήνα a variant of Ρήνα; it seems odd to call 'the devil woman' a goose!! At least with this traditional song I have moved out of the unbelted zone of Lemnos.:blush:



Why is it odd? Is "duck" (as in the previous verse) any better? :) (Actually, I am also hearing «Ρήνα»...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2017)

The variations are endless.

More lyrics...
http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Lyrics&act=details&song_id=58532


----------



## Theseus (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks, Dr & Nickel. What I am actually now looking for Is this song & dance. BTW, I think 'like a duck' is not quite the same as calling the beloved a 'goose'.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z-pyq3t8f1Y.
Mind you, the two songs you have sent me are magnificent!


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2017)

nickel said:


> I don't think it says "χήνα", but "ρίνα"...





drsiebenmal said:


> ... Actually, I am also hearing «Ρήνα»...



Me, too, but I didn't listen to the song with due diligence last night before posting the lyrics. 



daeman said:


> ...
> Κει που γράφαν και διαβάζαν και μετάφραζαν
> Κάποιος έπιασε κουβέντα για μεταγραφές
> Δεν είν' όμορφη αυτή που 'χεις, βρε Μενούσ'-αγά!
> Πού την είδες, πού την ξέρεις και τη μολογάς;






Theseus said:


> ... it seems odd to call 'the devil woman' a goose!! ...





drsiebenmal said:


> Why is it odd? Is "duck" (as in the previous verse) any better?



Σήκω *πάπια *μ', σήκω *χήνα *μ', σήκω *πέρδικα *μ'
Σήκω λούσου και χτενίσου κι έμπα στο χορό



daeman said:


> ...
> Ο Μενούσης (ο Μπιρμπίλης κι ο Μεμέτ αγάς) - Αγγελική Ιωννάτου
> 
> 
> ...




And with English lyrics by The Sounds from 1971, but without ducks, geese and partridges:






On the tavern where Menousis went to drink his wine
Every evening he kept drinking till the bright sun shined
Hundred dreams and thousand stories had been told by guys
From his friends and from Menousis, some were true, some lies
...

By all means fair (or foul, sometimes) like a bird, as a bird, but without the fowl. 

I think ducks, geese, partridges and such are used as similes and metaphors for the fair sex in folk songs because of the swaying motion when they walk. Poetry in motion, you see. 


Btw, «Ο Μενούσης»: Ένα τραγούδι με ιστορία.


----------



## Theseus (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man, for all this information. I have followed up the history of Menousis in the reference you gave me. Surprisingly, I could get through most of it quite easily. As to the birds you refer to with their swaying motion reminiscent of the female way of walking I am reminded of the compliment Indian women like men to make about them, δηλ. Gaja Gamini" ("she walks like an elephant") to her as she is passing by. 



BTW, Earion has sent me at my request the words to the YouTube reference I submitted above from Corfu. 
Here they are. I hope that he doesn't mind my flagging them up:-

Πες μου τη δασκάλισσά σου που σε μάθαινε χορό,
που σ’ έμαθε να χορεύεις το σινιώτικο χορό. (x 2)

Τα τρυφερά σου τα φιλία τα δυο γλυκά σου μάτια
εκάναν την καρδούλα μου σαράντα δυο κομμάτια. (x 2)

Βάρει βιολί μου, βάρει βιολί μου, αυτό το ερωτικό φιλί μου.
Και με τα καμώματά της μ’ έφερε στη γειτονιά της.
Και με τα γλυκά φιλιά της μ’ έβαλε στην αγκαλιά της.

The only query I have is does βάρει βιολί μου mean 'strike up my violin this my kiss of love?


----------



## Theseus (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Theseus (Apr 4, 2017)

How did this upload snippet happen? Was it you, ω καλέ μου Δρ. (όχι πλέον 'αγαθέ)....


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2017)

It's Leximagic, Theseus!

(And a little of moderators' tricks....)


----------



## Theseus (Apr 4, 2017)

Χμ...:) I will seek the Leximagician's help next time I want a video clip. Thanks, Λεξιμάγο.


----------

